# What is you Favourite box?



## Mattty (20 Dec 2008)

Like many people on here i'm very fond of boxes. I thought we could start a thread where we could all post our favourites. So i'll go first-






This is a world famous piece by Robert Ingham Made from Bog Oak and a burr of some type. Stunning Craftsmanship and design IMO.





This piece by Andrew Varah is in Yew and Laburnum oysters. Again stunning craftsmanship, but a much more simple design this time, the oysters though are stunning and show timber from an aspect we don't usually look at.

Post some pictures and some thoughts! :ho2


----------



## motownmartin (20 Dec 2008)

I quite like Peter Lloyds work, such as this box, he uses a lot of unusual timber with great effect.






I'm also very fond of precision work like this box done with the incra positioner


----------



## Mattty (21 Dec 2008)

Peter Lloyd makes some lovely stuff and has a great website too. The incra box is like a piece of fine engineering! Lovely timber, it looks like Birdseye Maple and ABW?


----------

